# Rip Dirty Harry



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I lost one of my little rattie boys. I kept putting off naming him, (same with his brother) wanting to come up with the perfect name. I'm glad I gave him one before he went. I'll miss him.


----------



## magster321 (Dec 4, 2007)

so sorry :-(
they are gorgeous pics


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... he was beautiful.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. He's a gorgeous boy.


----------

